# Physical commodities



## Largesse (20 March 2010)

If anyone has any experience in the buying or selling of physical commods and or dealing with physicals brokers or agents could you please make yourself known to me.

I have a few questions.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## explod (20 March 2010)

Largesse said:


> If anyone has any experience in the buying or selling of physical commods and or dealing with physicals brokers or agents could you please make yourself known to me.
> 
> I have a few questions.
> 
> Thanks in advance.




Go to, via search, and read through the "Gold/Silver Bullion Investment" thread,  most questions will be answered there already

cheers explod


----------



## Largesse (20 March 2010)

Hi Explod,

Thanks for replying but my questions are more orientated towards b2b bulk commodities(iron ore, coal, etc) and the use of brokers and agents in buying and selling for commercial purposes rather than physical precious metals trading/investing.

If anyone has any experience in this domain, i'd love to ask you a few questions.

Thanks again


----------



## WaveSurfer (24 March 2010)

Maybe Mr Edward Jero can help you out



> Dear,
> 
> I am Mr Edward Jero a gold  miner with newmont mining corp. here in ghana
> west africa .
> ...




Contact me if you want this scammer spammer's details 

Sorry for the intrusion Larg, I'll get back in my box now


----------



## kenny1703 (6 April 2010)

Largesse said:


> If anyone has any experience in the buying or selling of physical commods and or dealing with physicals brokers or agents could you please make yourself known to me.
> 
> I have a few questions.
> 
> Thanks in advance.




why don't you post a question directly here. so, if any of us know that, we will help you.


----------



## Naked shorts (6 April 2010)

kenny1703 said:


> why don't you post a question directly here. so, if any of us know that, we will help you.




Didn't he just post his question directly here?


----------

